# Queen Elizabeth Cake: In the Buckingham Palace Kitchen



## Meanderer (Oct 8, 2014)

We may not be able to live the life of Queen Elizabeth, but we can do the next best thing: Bake the only cake she makes herself.

http://www.acakebakesinbrooklyn.com/2012/01/queen-elizabeth-cake-in-buckingham.html







_Please deposit 25 cents in can by doorway._


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 8, 2014)

Must be her version of the Dump Cake (which, btw,  is really, really good!) ....


----------



## Falcon (Oct 8, 2014)

I responded to this post.  *Where are my answers? *

There was a lot more about this cake; how to make it etc.

What's going on here?   Matrix?


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 8, 2014)

Falcon said:


> I responded to this post.  *Where are my answers? *
> 
> There was a lot more about this cake; how to make it etc.
> 
> What's going on here?   Matrix?


Try the link:http://www.acakebakesinbrooklyn.com/2012/01/queen-elizabeth-cake-in-buckingham.html


----------



## Falcon (Oct 8, 2014)

TKS Meanderer, but I still can't see my post.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 9, 2014)

It looks rather nutty and yummy.:love_heart:


----------

